

Ask HN: Tools of the trade, 2012 edition - MichaelRihani

What SaaS tools do you use to build your software/company?
======
padseeker
Altassian bitbucket - free private git hosting. Github is great but no free
private plan.

------
huhtenberg
None

------
dylanhassinger
gmail

